# Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein



## IgluSoft Medien GmbH (4 Februar 2006)

Viele SMS-Services werden derzeit mit der Aussage "XXX SMS gratis" beworben. Um SMS-Nachrichten versenden zu können, ist ein Vertragsabschluß notwendig, der Konsumenten bis zu EUR 168,- (auf 2 Jahre gerechnet) kostet. 

Die ersten z.B. 100 SMS werden zwar nicht gesondert berechnet, sind aber sicherlich nicht "gratis", da zu ihrer Inanspruchnahme ein Abonnement abgeschlossen werden muss. 
Würde ein Konsument innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerrufen, so müßte er die ersten paar versendeten SMS nicht bezahlen. Dies kann aber nicht im Interesse eines der Betreiber sein, da diese ja Abonnements verkaufen wollen, anstatt SMS zu verschenken. 

Besonders die Kopplung eines Gewinnspiels an einen Vertragsabschluß ist im Zusammenhang mit den betreffenden Angeboten als kritisch anzusehen. 

Dies sieht die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e. V., zu deren Mitglieder auch mein Unternehmen zählt, genauso. Bislang hat ein Anbieter schon eine entsprechende Unterlassungserklärung abgeben müssen, weitere werden höchstwahrscheinlich bald folgen.


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2006)

Aber bei Euch läuft doch auch nicht alles Rund! 

_ungültiger Link gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2006)

Komm, Reducal, sei mal liberaaaaal und lass den jungen Mann mal machen...
Vielleicht meldet sich hier noch der Friener Witzmann und dann sollen die das ausdiskutieren, wer der Gute ist und wer der Bessere... Vielleicht sind sie ja vor dem Valentinstag fertig...


----------



## IgluSoft Medien GmbH (4 Februar 2006)

Unsere Werbung ist nicht unlauter. Die Rechtmäßigkeit unserer Vertragsabschlüsse wurde auch schon bereits gerichtlich festgestellt.

Uns ist bewußt, dass Beiträge in Internetforen viele falsche Informationen beinhalten.
Allerdings müssen wir uns auch nicht an der Diskussion beteiligen, unsere Auffassung ist klar.

Ich kann nur betonen, dass wir hinter unserem Geschäftsmodell stehen können, obgleich uns bewußt ist, dass wir leider auch einige Kunden dadurch gewinnen, die wir gar nicht als Kunden wünschen - denn ein langfristiger Umsatz ist uns wie ein zufriedener Kunde wichtig. Wer direkt wieder erboßt kündigt, ist für unser Unternehmen kein Gewinn. Allerdings haben wir uns für dieses werbliche Auftreten entschieden, und eine große Zahl von Kunden europaweit, die zufrieden mit unseren Services sind, spricht für uns.
Aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen ist ein Storno von bindend geschlossenen Verträgen aber nicht "einfach so" möglich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2006)

IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Uns ist bewußt, dass Beiträge in Internetforen viele falsche Informationen beinhalten.


Das verbindet uns...


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Februar 2006)

IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> ...und eine große Zahl von Kunden europaweit...


 kann man ihre Dienste in allen Ländern nutzen? ich meine: Das muss ja reichlich kompliziert sein, weil doch in allen Ländern andere Gesetze gelten... Aber das betrifft ja nicht das Thema dieses Threads. Vielleicht diskutieren Sie ja doch noch 'mal im anderen Thread mit...


> This is a translated version of IgluSoft Medien GmbH's terms of business. Please note that only the German version is contractually binding and that this version may not include a few terms.


???


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Viele SMS-Services werden derzeit mit der Aussage "XXX SMS gratis" beworben. Um SMS-Nachrichten versenden zu können, ist ein Vertragsabschluß notwendig, der Konsumenten bis zu EUR 168,- (auf 2 Jahre gerechnet) kostet.
> 
> Die ersten z.B. 100 SMS werden zwar nicht gesondert berechnet, sind aber sicherlich nicht "gratis", da zu ihrer Inanspruchnahme ein Abonnement abgeschlossen werden muss.
> Würde ein Konsument innerhalb von 14 Tagen widerrufen, so müßte er die ersten paar versendeten SMS nicht bezahlen. Dies kann aber nicht im Interesse eines der Betreiber sein, da diese ja Abonnements verkaufen wollen, anstatt SMS zu verschenken.
> ...



* besonders bemerkenswert diese ansicht, da die wettbewerbswidrigkeit sich wohl nur auf das eigene angebot beziehen kann
bei e*sms ist auf der startseite kein preis, auch das ist stark abmahngefährdet und wird laut meiner kristallkugel am montag passieren

* angenommen der punkt ist am dienstag beseitigt und du bist dann rechtskonform , wie willst du dnach gegen betreiber in dubai vorgehen?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2006)

Hey aka, woher wusstest Du dass?
>> Vielleicht meldet sich hier noch der Friener Witzmann und dann sollen die >> das ausdiskutieren, wer der Gute ist und wer der Bessere...


----------



## Wembley (5 Februar 2006)

IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Werbung ist nicht unlauter. Die Rechtmäßigkeit unserer Vertragsabschlüsse wurde auch schon bereits gerichtlich festgestellt.


Ach so? Welches Gericht? Auf welche Fenster haben die sich bezogen? Wie haben diese ausgesehen, die die Richter beurteilten? Hard Facts........



			
				IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Uns ist bewußt, dass Beiträge in Internetforen viele falsche Informationen beinhalten.


Ach nein. Und welche? Hat vielleicht jemand behauptet, dass die Info über die "Einrichtungsgebühr" nicht GROSS und etwa vom Kontrast her nicht deutlich gestaltet ist? Ja, ja, wir wissen, die Welt ist schlecht.



			
				IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Weil wir aber Meinungsfreiheit als eines der höchsten Güter unserer Gesellschaft ansehen, gehen wir gegen inhaltlich falsche Beiträge nicht vor.


Ihr wollt ja nichts mit Gerichten zu tun haben. Das weiß ja jeder. Ganz abgesehen davon wäre es interessant auszutesten, wie ernst ihr es wirklich mit der "Meinungsfreiheit" meint.


			
				IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings müssen wir uns auch nicht an der Diskussion beteiligen, unsere Auffassung ist klar.


Also ich hätte es interessant gefunden, wenn ihr euch an folgender Diskussion beteiligt hättet:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12300



			
				IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur betonen, dass wir hinter unserem Geschäftsmodell stehen können, obgleich uns bewußt ist, dass wir leider auch einige Kunden dadurch gewinnen, die wir gar nicht als Kunden wünschen - denn ein langfristiger Umsatz ist uns wie ein zufriedener Kunde wichtig. Wer direkt wieder erboßt kündigt, ist für unser Unternehmen kein Gewinn.


Ja sicher. Ich glaube euch ja alles.

P.S.: Wenn euch was an euren neuen Konkurrenten nicht passt, dann verklagt sie halt und jammert nicht hier herum. Vielleicht gibt es ja dann eine Gegenklage ...................... und wir sitzen erste Reihe fußfrei.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## rolf76 (5 Februar 2006)

IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Werbung ist nicht unlauter. Die Rechtmäßigkeit unserer Vertragsabschlüsse wurde auch schon bereits gerichtlich festgestellt.


Das würde mich näher interessieren! Auch ich bitte um Nennung von Gerichten und Aktenzeichen.  

Oder besteht ein Zusammenhang mit Folgendem    : 


			
				IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Uns ist bewußt, dass Beiträge in Internetforen viele falsche Informationen beinhalten.


*Richtige Information:* Rechtmäßigkeit der Vertragsabschlüsse und Lauterkeit der Werbung haben [entgegen des oben genannten Zitats] nichts miteinander zu tun. Eine Werbung kann unlauter sein und dennoch kann im Einzelfall ein bindender Vertrag vorliegen und umgekehrt.



			
				IgluSoft Medien GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings haben wir uns für dieses werbliche Auftreten entschieden, und eine große Zahl von Kunden europaweit, die zufrieden mit unseren Services sind, spricht für uns.


Da habe ich noch eine konkrete Frage: Erfolgte die Entscheidung für dieses werbliche Auftreten nach anwaltlicher Beratung?

Also, bis zum nächsten Wochenende!


----------



## Wembley (10 Februar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sind sie ja vor dem Valentinstag fertig...


Der eine hat an diesem Tag Namenstag und dem anderen hat es dieser Tag auch angetan. Hat er doch auf der Domain val***inskarte.de ein Angebot laufen (auch zu erreichen über die Eusms-Hauptseite). Die "einmalige Einrichtungsgebühr" von 94,69 Euro darf natürlich wieder nicht fehlen. Steht auf der Startseite ganz unten. Wie war das noch einmal mit der Bedeutung des Kleingedruckten?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anmelden um zu lesen?!?! (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein*



Reducal schrieb:


> Aber bei Euch läuft doch auch nicht alles Rund! Klick mal



toll, da meldet man sich mal an und kann das trotzdem nicht lesen

_ungültiger Link gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein*

Das Anmelden hier im allgem. Bereich hatte seinen guten Grund, da nicht wenige Gastpostings nervig den Informationsgehalt des Forums störten.


----------



## technofreak (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein*



Anmelden um zu lesen?!?! schrieb:


> toll, da meldet man sich mal an und kann das trotzdem nicht lesen


Gelegentlich müssen (in der Regel aus rechtlichen Gründen) Threads/Postings  gelöscht  werden. 
Wir können nicht alle Userpostings durchforsten, ob Links auf solche Threads/Postings  gesetzt wurden.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84670

*Erste Abmahnwelle wegen fehlender Handelsregisterangaben in geschäftlichen E-Mails*



> Vor einem Monat sind fast unbemerkt von der Öffentlichkeit neue formale Anforderungen unter anderem für Geschäftsbriefe in Form von E-Mails in Kraft getreten. Nun rollt offenbar bereits die erste diesbezügliche Abmahnwelle. Mehrere deutsche Webhoster berichteten heise online, dass sie am heutigen Donnerstagmorgen eine Abmahnung des Unternehmens I******* GmbH in ihrem Fax-Eingang vorfanden.


----------



## bla-blubb (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein*

wurde mein Posting gelöscht oder warum steht es nicht mehr hier?

_[Tipp: Erst hier http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php lesen, verstehen, dann schreiben. (bh)]_


----------



## sascha (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein*

Zum Thema lese ich gerade einen Kommentar im Heise-Forum.


----------



## bla-blubb (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein*

Danke für die Info ... habe die PN gelesen und verstanden. 

@ Sascha: Nicht nur im Heise-Forum wird es interessant. Auch in diversen anderen Foren und Blogs (und das nicht nur im Inland) wird hierüber berichtet. Ich denke, das hier jemand echt ein Problem hat. :respekt:  

Ich hoffe, meine Äusserung war nun NUB-Konform?


----------



## jupp11 (22 April 2007)

*AW: Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein*

Das paßt doch wunderbar hierhin


dvill schrieb:


> Erfolg bei Gratis-SMS: vzbv unterbindet europaweite Werbung





			
				vzbv schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel einer erfolgreichen Abmahnung des vzbv ist die IgluSoft GmbH, die sich verpflichtet hat, europaweit und in sämtlichen europäischen Sprachen nicht mehr irreführend zu werben


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2007)

*AW: Werbung mit "XXX SMS gratis" kann unlauter sein*

In UK kämpfen im Moment ein paar Leutchen, wie mir erzählt wurde.


----------

